# SSBBW Lingerie



## NYEmtEsq (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I've been looking for some lingerie for my wife in anticipation of a milestone anniversary and, because of her size (5'3"/350lb, 26/28), it is clear that for me to have any decent selection from which to choose I am going to have to go online. Can anyone make a recommendation where there is a selection of quality products? I know that many of the online sites tend not to really care about the plus-plus sizes and just throw some real cheap Chinese crap on their sites. 

Thanks for any help,


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 22, 2015)

given she is a 26/28.. you can try torrid... or avenue..

I purchased some new lingerie at

http://www.yoursclothing.com/?s=ADBRAND&gclid=CKq15tvWvccCFQ2QHwod430GwA


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 24, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> given she is a 26/28.. you can try torrid... or avenue..



I second Torrid. Also Lane Bryant/Cacique. I fall somewhere between 26/28 and 30/32 right now and I can wear lingerie from both stores as long as the smaller size has some stretch to it. Both carry the full size range in their physical stores, some Lane Bryant stores have Cacique lingerie boutiques attached to them, where there is more selection than regular Lane Bryant stores. 

I'd try Cacique for sure, they have some very pretty things right now.


----------

